# Tidewater Coleslaw



## Raine (Mar 2, 2005)

Tidewater Coleslaw

1 1/2 Cups mayonnaise
1/2 Cup white vinegar
1/3 Cup sugar
1 Tablespoon celery seed
salt and pepper -- to taste
1 Head green cabbage -- finely shredded
2 carrots -- finely grated 

In a small bowl, blend the mayonnaise, vinegar, sugar, celery seed, and salt and pepper to taste, and mix well. 

In a large bowl, combine the cabbage and carrots. Pour the dressing over the mixture and blend well. Refrigerate until serving time


----------



## cats (Apr 3, 2005)

I make my coleslaw pretty much the same as you, however, I use apple cider vinegar, and additionally add finely chopped onions and about 1/4 cup Dijon mustard. It is really excellent and always a big hit with guests. It is best when allowed to sit in fridge for 3-4 hrs. or more to blend the flavor of the ingredients.


----------

